# noisy air pumps



## sopappy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_VR8vmz0eQ

I wrote the guy but haven't heard back yet. Anybody have any idea how he is quieting this motor so effectively.... I want that tube with the magic red stripe or is it that T-thing that is a muffler ?


----------



## pcduck

I do not think he is pumping any air.
He has a hose on the intake, going somewhere out of view.


----------



## sopappy

yup, definitely air, I have a pump just like it. Watch when he disconnects the tube. I mean 'listen' haha.... with the tube off, that's what mine sounds like even feeding 6 air stones.
I saw a youtube video where a guy built a muffler for one too, of course, I can't find it now.
I have a hose on my intake as well but it made no difference. So, I'm thinking, there is a muffler here somewhere, maybe that tube is lined with something, whatever he did, it sure quiets it, I wish he'd answer but perhaps it's a gag.


----------



## pcduck

I got some just like his too.
I have done up to 10 air stone on 1 pump. The only way I have found to quite the pump is to restrict the air flow. 
Put your finger over the intake. Quites right down, at least mine does.

I say gag.


----------



## vostok

I wrapped my 1940's era fish tank pump in polystyrene packing foam ...works well too, just allow a tiny hole for the air inlet?

so ****ing glad to have updated this to the new quiet models eventually  lol


----------



## sopappy

vostok said:


> I wrapped my 1940's era fish tank pump in polystyrene packing foam ...works well too, just allow a tiny hole for the air inlet?
> 
> so ****ing glad to have updated this to the new quiet models eventually  lol



 These suckers are not only noisy, they are HOT, I don't even want to put it in a box. I'm trying a muffler with some pvc pipe.


----------



## pcduck

Has he gotten back to you yet?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

sopappy said:


> These suckers are not only noisy, they are HOT, I don't even want to put it in a box. I'm trying a muffler with some pvc pipe.



I used my BIG pump like this for 1 day. It got WAY TOO HOT for my tastes. 

Now, I do not need such intense air pumps. Heck, I don't need any. Fluming it is for me!  That, and I only have the one 55 gal res now.


----------



## sopappy

pcduck said:


> Has he gotten back to you yet?



hey duck...  Nope, very disappointing. I'm sure everyone with one of these motors would benefit big time form that information.. 
Perhaps it was a joke, it sure fooled me if it was.  Fool me once, shame on.... you.... you can.... fool me..... can't get fooled again (cue the band)


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I used my BIG pump like this for 1 day. It got WAY TOO HOT for my tastes.
> 
> Now, I do not need such intense air pumps. Heck, I don't need any. Fluming it is for me!  That, and I only have the one 55 gal res now.



 Fluming? That still requires a pump, no? I guess I better get over there to have a look see what yer up to. Yer LED too, right? I have my seedling 30 inches from my LED... it looks like it's stretching but I don't want to ram LED food down her throat either. 20 inches?


----------



## sopappy

pcduck said:


> I got some just like his too.
> I have done up to 10 air stone on 1 pump. The only way I have found to quite the pump is to restrict the air flow.
> Put your finger over the intake. Quites right down, at least mine does.
> 
> I say gag.



The pump is a workhouse alright. I got it hooked up again so I'm bumping this link again. Too hot to put in a box and LOUD. Thought I found a gem here https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_VR8vmz0eQ but so much crap on the internet, the page is all inane comments from posers that doesn't help. I don't know how the guy did it and he's not saying.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

I'm not using my pump like this anymore... I stick to these







Also, sorry about not answering your last question.. I did not see it. 



> Fluming? That still requires a pump, no? I guess I better get over there to have a look see what yer up to. Yer LED too, right? I have my seedling 30 inches from my LED... it looks like it's stretching but I don't want to ram LED food down her throat either. 20 inches?



Fluming is taking a water pump, putting no attachments to it, setting it on the bottom of the res and letting it turn on for 15 minutes, 2-4 times a day. It will mix the nutes around better than air stones, has no pathogens like air stones and will disturb the top of the water more creating more oxygen. 

....with this said...I still use an air stone and not fluming. When I made that statement I was going to be setting up the pump. I still have not done this LOL.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm not using my pump like this anymore... I stick to these
> Fluming is taking a water pump, putting no attachments to it, setting it on the bottom of the res and letting it turn on for 15 minutes, 2-4 times a day. It will mix the nutes around better than air stones, has no pathogens like air stones and will disturb the top of the water more creating more oxygen.
> 
> ....with this said...I still use an air stone and not fluming. When I made that statement I was going to be setting up the pump. I still have not done this LOL.



I've got two submersible pumps I wasn't using hahaha, great tip! 
25 vs 70 LPM, but if it's muchos quieter, I hate that racket, plants can't be too thrilled either or maybe the biaches like the vibrating floor.


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm not using my pump like this anymore... I stick to these
> 
> Also, sorry about not answering your last question.. I did not see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fluming is taking a water pump, putting no attachments to it, setting it on the bottom of the res and letting it turn on for 15 minutes, 2-4 times a day. It will mix the nutes around better than air stones, has no pathogens like air stones and will disturb the top of the water more creating more oxygen.
> 
> ....with this said...I still use an air stone and not fluming. When I made that statement I was going to be setting up the pump. I still have not done this LOL.




I have a couple of those quieter ones on the way, thank you, what did you do with your old one?
I tried my extra pumps in the res and I'm a fluming! Far exceeded my expectations. fantastic tip, thanks #2


----------



## pcduck

Water pumps in the rez adds heat too. I be keeping an eye on temps


----------



## sopappy

pcduck said:


> Water pumps in the rez adds heat too. I be keeping an eye on temps



yup, nice catch, I already have a circulating pump in there. It's warmer alright but I can hold it to 21 with that coil, it'll have to do. I'm too excited about that babbling brook sound, I love it in there now.

this nagged at me, I figure ducks know water eh?, I found I could hang the thing off the top of the rez with only the nozzles below level, down to 20 now, I feel better about that, thanks mr duck
I also pointed the end of the drip hose in to the rez and opened the valve for a waterfall, I was pretty ripped so instead of covering all with a bigger piece of panda paper, I cut a hole for the stream, LEDs ruined shot though

ON PUMPS: can anyone suggest a good external pump for a 3 x 5gal bucket plus res (small) system? The one I sourced won't work unless IN and OUT submerged ???? 

View attachment waterfall.JPG


----------



## sopappy

Dr. Green Fang said:


> I'm not using my pump like this anymore... I stick to these




If that's a 15 LPM model, I just opened the box and plugged it in. At full bore, I could put it under my pillow at night, suhweeet, thank you!
I read somewhere that you need 5L (litres, about a quart) per plant.
I have 3 buckets for 3 plants, need 15L. With an added doc fang rez pump and the end of the drip hose waterfalled in to the rez,
Maybe I should switch to 18 hrs and let them get some rest.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> Maybe I should switch to 18 hrs and let them get some rest.



MJ does not require a rest period in veg. You get better results with 24/7 :aok: 

Glad you like the diaphragm style pump. The piston style has its place, but that place is not in a small grow!


----------



## B3henry

It&#8217;s so sad and so true, air pumps definitely have their problems and limitations &#8211; Heat, Noise, Vibration, mechanical failure and all air pumps have serious limited as for minimal safe oxygenating capabilities because of the air they pump and bubble in the water. 

In higher elevations like the mountains in Colorado, California and Canada, those low oxygenation problems get much worse per 100 feet of elevation although the air still contains 21% O2 by volume.

Using only 1 air stone connected to 1 air pump will only bubble 21% oxygen.

I have also heard that connecting 10 air stones to 1 or 2 air pumps will increase the oxygen in the water X 10&#8230; if that is really true, well that&#8217;s definitely impressive and surely the final solution to preventing fungal outbreaks in DWC/RDWC cannabis grows. A rig like this is far cheaper than an expensive noisy water chiller any day.

Dirt farming is far easier and much cheaper per lb. of finished product&#8230;. And a lot quieter too!


----------



## sopappy

B3henry said:


> It&#8217;s so sad and so true, air pumps definitely have their problems and limitations &#8211; Heat, Noise, Vibration, mechanical failure and all air pumps have serious limited as for minimal safe oxygenating capabilities because of the air they pump and bubble in the water.
> 
> In higher elevations like the mountains in Colorado, California and Canada, those low oxygenation problems get much worse per 100 feet of elevation although the air still contains 21% O2 by volume.
> 
> Using only 1 air stone connected to 1 air pump will only bubble 21% oxygen.
> 
> I have also heard that connecting 10 air stones to 1 or 2 air pumps will increase the oxygen in the water X 10&#8230; if that is really true, well that&#8217;s definitely impressive and surely the final solution to preventing fungal outbreaks in DWC/RDWC cannabis grows. A rig like this is far cheaper than an expensive noisy water chiller any day.
> 
> Dirt farming is far easier and much cheaper per lb. of finished product&#8230;. And a lot quieter too!



I miss dirt. Too hard to discard in the city. Strictly hydroton and water now. I miss watering potted plants the most. Sigh.

Interesting re the oxygen levels in Canada, maybe that's why we elected Trudeau


----------

